
YouTube Is Now Showing Ad-Supported Hollywood Movies - tantalor
https://adage.com/article/digital/youtube-starts-showing-free-hollywood-movies-ad-breaks/315631/
======
Chazprime
If they can keep it free, I’m all for it. But currently I think too many
providers are gouging, hoping to be the next Netflix (I’m looking at you,
CBS).

